# Domainname in Adressleiste?



## pseudobrain (13. Juli 2008)

Nabend.

Ich fasse mich möglichst kurz.
Wenn man auf meiner Seite, http://pseudoeffect.com/, auf dem Enterbild klickt, wird man zur Startseite befördert. Alles schön und gut, doch nun steht oben in der Adressleiste so'ne hässliche Adresse. Wie kann ich diese ändern, dass da ständig pseudoeffect.com steht bzw. anstelle der Zahlennummer pseudoeffect.com ? 
Falls es relevant ist, bin bei 1&1.

Hoffe passt hier in den Forum rein?

liebe Grüße


----------



## Sven Mintel (14. Juli 2008)

Moin,

Da gibt es nur eine Möglichkeit:
Erstelle ein Frameset unter der Adresse, die man unter http://pseudoeffect.com/ erreicht.
In selbiges Lade die Seite, die momentan dort zu sehen ist.


----------

